# Bendy clock



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks simple enough, but to me, this is the type of thing you make for a kid, or as a gift to someone you want to irritate - and then make sure to ask them about it everyonce in awhile. :smile:
Bendy Clock


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks creepy to me


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like a quick and dirty stage prop to me, knocked out in 3 hours or so.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Someone posted a chest of drawers years ago of similar design. It was interesting and the workmanship was amazing but as a dresser it was very impractical. So in the end it's mostly an art piece, one that I wouldn't personally care to have in my home. So that leaves very few other choices. That clock comes close to falling in that same category.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Art? Novelty at best. Ugly novelty certainly.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It'd scare the daylights out of my grandsons. Can you imagine that thing looking at you in the light from the window, in the middle of the night?!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it wouldn't be bad, IF you made it straight up and down, and put a pleasant face on it. But as is, I wouldn't want a thing to do with it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting, Theo, the bendy part I like. My mind is thinking ahead to next year's 2X4 Challenge...


----------

